# Thanks to those who brought plants to our Feb meeting



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

A big thank you to those who took the time to bring in plants to trade. I have been in the hobby for several years and still found several plants that were appealing that I did not have and had not tried. I tried to take only 1-2 or 3 stems of stem plants and not the entire bag so that others could also have some. I myself brought in six bags and was very pleased to note that most were gone from the table the last time I looked.

If any of you looked at the plants at Fish Gallery (I know that their stock was thin due to no delivery of their plant order) you would likely have noted as I did that most plants go retail for $8 and up. That sure makes the $20 club membership a true bargain!!!

Welcome also to the new members. We are glad you are now with us.

Bob

Now if those angels would just better tend to their eggs and hatchlings.....
I am trying to "parent raise" in a 55 gallon planted tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You are so right Bob! We have an amazing collection of plant species in our club. Our dues are nothing compared to the value of plants we trade. 

Crossing my fingers for your angels!


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I would also like thank everyone who brought plants. As a first timer I was amazed at the amount of plants available. Seriously, Michael literally handed me a garbage bag full of Vals   I wish I would've been able to bring more plants, I like knowing that someone else will enjoy the plants I brought as much as I will enjoy the ones I acquired.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I second Bob's comments. In addition, it was good to see him at the meeting. It's been awhile.

Jim


----------

